# The Fucking Weather



## Lucy Bones (Aug 30, 2009)

Wanna know the fucking weather in the most vulgar way you know you like to hear? 
Then click here ya' douche.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 31, 2009)

I like you man but that was kinda lame.... sorry.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 31, 2009)

uhmm wow, I just... wow


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 31, 2009)

WELL I FOR ONE THINK THIS IS FUCKING AWESOME
im getting all my fucking weather from here from now on


----------



## Matt (Sep 1, 2009)

I prefer to hear my weather in a more laid back way...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QLSRMoKKS0


----------

